# 1988 Corvette Special Edition EXTENSIVE Paint correction by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*1988 35th Anniversary edition Vette Z01 package. Limited production car (2,050 made) This car was made only in white as a tribute to the 1953 Corvettes which were only produced in with white exteriors.

This car is not regularly driven and has sat for a quite while. Issues included a lackluster paint finish, water etch marks, slight oxidation and some yellowed plastic body panels (front/rear bumper).

Goal was to correct the paint best as possible where allowed....










Starting point...

Paint:










Roof:










Correction was carried out with the following:

M105 w/ Wool pad via rotary
D300 w/ MF cutting disc
Menzerna P203s
Menzerna PO85rd

Correction shots: Just a warning if your not into "50/50" shots than you can just hit return on your browser now, this thread isnt for you.




























Hood after a test spot...



















Hood: left side corrected
right side uncorrected




























Closeup...










Before:










After compoudning and polishing stages:




























Roof before under natural garage lighting...










After under same lighting, all haze and swirls removed...










Over 600+ Lumens worth of LED light...










and then under halogens...










Front and read bumper corrected up fine but some of the yellowing remained...




























Tires had old dressing caked in and flashed off, after some further cleaning a fresh rubber surface was left for new dressing to be applied:



















Interior treated










Finished photos...














































In total about 34hrs. invested

Thanks for reading!

All the best,

Dave*


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

awesome looking car dave and some fantastic 50:50 shots! congratulations sir


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

that is white! haha those seats must be a nightmare to keep clean. Your garage has some nice cars in it by the way!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

50/50 shots are the best just shows you have bad it is and how good it can be...

is that your studio or the owners garage?


----------



## k10mistry (May 3, 2011)

Excellent Job! Whats the spec on the flood light you used? Anyone know which one I need?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Another amazing detailing job done , perfect finish Dave :thumb:

The clear is hard ??


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, great stuff fella, lovely to see a recent classic get the street Dreams treatment:thumb: 

Some wicked correction and a gorgeous finish, your studio appears to have swallowed a few steroids and grown a bit :lol: 

Thanks for posting : some wicked 50/50s :doublesho


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work,nice 50/50s


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very good work Dave.

50/50 The photos came out very nicely. But this is not your garage or?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

AMAZING DAVID.Do you believe that the new mf system can stand against rotary ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work on a fantastic Corvette..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

spiros said:


> AMAZING DAVID.Do you believe that the new mf system can stand against rotary ?


On many paints yes it can but in other cases the rotary is able to more quickly remove deep marks. I cant choose between one machine or the other :thumb:

And this is a private garage, not my new detailing studio unfortunately.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent finish Dave , the Corvette paints are a pita to polish I polished a C5 Convertible a couple of years ago and I had only one day to do it .

Pity I didn't have the M105 back then ! Did you find that the M105 made your job easier ?

Mario*


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent finish Dave , the Corvette paints are a pita to polish I polished a C5 Convertible a couple of years ago and I had only one day to do it .
> 
> Pity I didn't have the M105 back then ! Did you find that the M105 made your job easier ?
> 
> Mario*


When i first started doing paint correction M105 wasnt out. I was stuck with 3M Extra cut and Powergloss from Menzerna... they got the job done but really were a pain to deal with (short work time, dusting, horrible hazed finish)

M105 has been my go to compound for almost 3 years now, it has its downsides but when you learn its nuances it really shines! Lots of times you can cut a car with M105 and finish it down with a Menzerna polish without issue... I remember when every correction was a 3-4step correction, now that is rarely the case (but every now and then a really crap finish comes in and more work is required as im sure you know all to well)

Bottom line is M105 cuts fast and deep yet is extremely versatile. I use it on a polishing pad all the time! Not many compounds work well that way :thumb:

:thumb:


----------

